

Hackers Leak Messages 'Between Kremlin and France’s Front National' - JumpCrisscross
http://www.newsweek.com/hackers-claim-leak-messages-between-kremlin-and-frances-front-national-319442

======
fsiefken
There appear to be ideological similarities between the Nouveau Droite (Alain
de Benoist), New Right of Alexandr Dugin and paleoconservatism in the US.

~~~
hga
As a paleoconservative (except for economics, and to a certain extend foreign
policy), after a quick skim of the Wikipedia pages I don't see it at all for
the "New Right of Alexandr Dugin" and it looks very iffy for the Nouvelle
Droite, which for example is reported to be pagan. What specific similarities
do you see?

------
kolev
"Hackers" "leak"... After NSA, do you really think these things will be
discussed over email and SMS?

